

Ask HN: Should I offer my app on a daily deal site? - flippyhead

I&#x27;ve got offers to put my desktop &#x2F; cloud application (it comes in two versions) up for sale on several discount daily deal websites (similar to AppSumo). They all take a steep cut, in most cases I end up having to discount my app by over 60%.<p>What has your experience been promoting sass &#x2F; desktop applications on these type of sites? Did it end up being worth it?
======
kargo
It worked well for me: 5 times our usual sales, at a 60% discount -- that is
still twice the usual daily revenue. Plus the option to earn more when it
comes to renewals.

~~~
taprun
Revenue can't be taken at face value.

Sometimes sales attract customers that wouldn't have bought before (either the
price was too high, or customers were unfamiliar with the product).

Sometimes sales simply pull demand from the future (folks who would have
bought, but haven't gotten around to it yet). If you experience the former,
great! If you experience the latter, then you're actually losing money.

------
saluki
I would, great exposure, lots of new customers.

More revenue than your typical day.

Plus lots of people to spread the word about how great your app is.

